# Protank 2 & Mini Disappointment



## drew (23/2/14)

I've been using iClear16's pretty much since I started vaping apart from the couple CE4's that came with the starter kit and was satisfied with the vape but always has this idea in the back of my mind that it's just a clearo and the protanks would blow it out of the water.

Oh how wrong I was, I got my hands on a protank 2 and mini protank 2 and I found the flavours heavily muted and they kept dry hitting. I tried replacing coils, removing flavour wicks, flipping the silicone gasket and that has seemed to solve the dry hitting but flavour and vapour wise it still doesn't come anywhere close to the iClear16.

With all the positive protank reviews it makes me wonder. Have I been spoilt with the iClear16 or is there something else going on with the protanks I haven't figured out yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

drew said:


> I've been using iClear16's pretty much since I started vaping apart from the couple CE4's that came with the starter kit and was satisfied with the vape but always has this idea in the back of my mind that it's just a clearo and the protanks would blow it out of the water.
> 
> Oh how wrong I was, I got my hands on a protank 2 and mini protank 2 and I found the flavours heavily muted and they kept dry hitting. I tried replacing coils, removing flavour wicks, flipping the silicone gasket and that has seemed to solve the dry hitting but flavour and vapour wise it still doesn't come anywhere close to the iClear16.
> 
> With all the positive protank reviews it makes me wonder. Have I been spoilt with the iClear16 or is there something else going on with the protanks I haven't figured out yet?



Hi @drew it shouldn't be that much of a difference the flavour is a bit muted but not to much, I moved from 16's to bottom coils. I do rebuild my coils to get what I want out of it though, tried a standard coil yesterday and just didn't do it for me. Tuning the silicone cup around in a PT2 mini or maxi won't help it might make it worse. Taking out to much flavour wick will also cause gurgling and leaking. If the 16's work for you stick with them I still have a CE5 doing service for testing my DIY liquid.


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Hi @drew, i dont have any experience with the iClear16, but @Gizmo rates it highly. I have also heard a few other people saying it has good flavour and seen a few good reviews on it. I would like to try it and see how it compares to the PT2 mini

I havent had any problems with my PT2Mini and like the flavour it produces. But am keen to try something else to see if I can get an improved vape from a portable type of device.


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Something I need to add here is that I have found quite a big discrepancy in the coils I use on my PT2Mini. Some are fantastic and some not so good. One or two have produced gurgling. I have only used standard 1.8 or 2.2 ohm coils, but have found their performance varies quite a bit. This is a worrying sign though, since it would suggest either something may be wrong with my tank or that the coils are not produced consistently enough. I think the latter. 

So, not saying this is a solution, but if you try the PT2Mini with another coil, you may find it's better. 

Either way, I don't like the coil inconsistency anyway -


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Something I need to add here is that I have found quite a big discrepancy in the coils I use on my PT2Mini. Some are fantastic and some not so good. One or two have produced gurgling. I have only used standard 1.8 or 2.2 ohm coils, but have found their performance varies quite a bit. This is a worrying sign though, since it would suggest either something may be wrong with my tank or that the coils are not produced consistently enough. I think the latter.
> 
> So, not saying this is a solution, but if you try the PT2Mini with another coil, you may find it's better.
> 
> Either way, I don't like the coil inconsistency anyway -



Thats why I rebuild them to my liking.
The 16 is a fantastic clearo, for me it was a bit warm and it does drink liquid.


----------



## drew (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Something I need to add here is that I have found quite a big discrepancy in the coils I use on my PT2Mini. Some are fantastic and some not so good. One or two have produced gurgling. I have only used standard 1.8 or 2.2 ohm coils, but have found their performance varies quite a bit. This is a worrying sign though, since it would suggest either something may be wrong with my tank or that the coils are not produced consistently enough. I think the latter.
> 
> So, not saying this is a solution, but if you try the PT2Mini with another coil, you may find it's better.
> 
> Either way, I don't like the coil inconsistency anyway -


I think you are spot on with the inconsistency issue, out of the 2 coils that came with the PT2 they were both marked 2.2 but one read at 2.1 and the other at 2.6! One of them would dry hit constantly and the other wasn't as bad. The replacement pack of coils were better and all read around 2.5.


----------



## drew (23/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats why I rebuild them to my liking.
> The 16 is a fantastic clearo, for me it was a bit warm and it does drink liquid.


Definitely going to try a rebuild. Are you using cotton or silica?


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

drew said:


> Definitely going to try a rebuild. Are you using cotton or silica?



Silica, cotton needs a change almost daily silica goes for about 2 weeks with a dry burn or 2. The other thing I do is cut the skirt off the silicone cup turning it into a washer, seems to help I haven't gotten a dry hit unless I chain vape the crap out of it.

Something like this

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Yes, forgot to mention the ohm reading inconsistencies. 
I have measured most of my replacement coils and they range from about 1.8 to 2.5. 
I find that the ones marked "1.8 ohm" are usually around 2.0 ohm and the ones marked "2.2 ohms" are 2.4 to 2.5 ohms. Quite strange that I think I have only found one coil that measures what it says it is.

I am measuring typically on both my dedicated Sigelei ohm meter and one of the regulated mods. Almost always they give the same reading, so I dont think my measurement devices are both wrong 

If the resistances vary so much then I suppose the other aspects of the coil could also vary, giving a different vaping experience. 

One other thing I found is that some replacement coils have a more "see through" bottom seal. (That rubbery part near the bottom of the coil head). While others have a white opaque one. I noticed that the ones that are a bit more see-through gave me more gurgling problems. Just ordered another 5 coils from VapourMountain and I see its the "see-through one". Am hoping they dont gurgle. 

PS: when I say "seethrough" I dont mean totally transparent - just that its not totally white. Let me see if I can take a picture and maybe other forumites can offer their advice. Or maybe the retailers can offer some assistance as well.


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Yes, forgot to mention the ohm reading inconsistencies.
> I have measured most of my replacement coils and they range from about 1.8 to 2.5.
> I find that the ones marked "1.8 ohm" are usually around 2.0 ohm and the ones marked "2.2 ohms" are 2.4 to 2.5 ohms. Quite strange that I think I have only found one coil that measures what it says it is.
> 
> ...



I read somewhere that Kanger were changing that bit from rubber to silicone. which is probably what you are seeing. It will solve burnt rubber taste and smell some people including me get sometimes. Generally happens when chain vaping.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## drew (23/2/14)

Thanks @Gazzacpt

@Silver1 Got a bunch of coils all muddled up now so I'm not sure which ones came with the PT2, Mini or replacement pack but I just noticed that a couple of them don't have that little semi transparent washer just under the wick!


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Ok here is a photo of the two types of coils with the different seal at the bottom. Thanks Gazza, makes sense if the white one is rubber (shown on left) and the more see through one is silicon (shown on the right).




The one on the left I got as part of a 5-pack from SkyBlue quite a while back - I would say around Nov last year. The one on the right was from e-Ciggies not long ago - maybe say a few weeks back. 

Anyway, I have tried 2 of the ones on the right hand side and they gave me gurgling - more in the PT2 Mega than the Mini - but also a bit in the Mini as well. The ones on the left (white rubber at the bottom thanks to Gazza) work perfectly. 

But dont take my word for it - I have only tested a few - it may have nothing to do with the change from rubber to silicon - it may be related to something else.


----------



## drew (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ok here is a photo of the two types of coils with the different seal at the bottom. Thanks Gazza, makes sense if the white one is rubber (shown on left) and the more see through one is silicon (shown on the right).
> 
> View attachment 1525
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks. All of mine have the white rubber insulator, do yours have the silicone washer below the wick as shown in the pic above?


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Not sure if you asking me that question @drew, but yes, mine all look like the photo I posted with that silicon washer below the wick area.


----------



## drew (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Not sure if you asking me that question @drew, but yes, mine all look like the photo I posted with that silicon washer below the wick area.


Look a little higher @Silver1  I posted pic, the coil on the left has no silicone washer


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Aah, I see now. When I read your post, I think the pic was still loading.

Look, your pic is from the other angle, so I can't see if the silocon washer is behind that metal rim part. But if you're saying it isn't then I am saying that's not what I have. All mine have those washers under the rim under the wick. If that makes sense.


----------



## drew (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Aah, I see now. When I read your post, I think the pic was still loading.
> 
> Look, your pic is from the other angle, so I can't see if the silocon washer is behind that metal rim part. But if you're saying it isn't then I am saying that's not what I have. All mine have those washers under the rim under the wick. If that makes sense.


Lol, it's like one of those spot the difference games. I'm not talking about the washer under the metal deck that are clearly visible on yours. It's a washer on top of the metal deck.


----------



## drew (23/2/14)




----------



## Gizmo (23/2/14)

I completely agree. Iclear 16 is better imo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

LOL, indeed, spot the difference 

No, none of mine have a silicon washer *above *the deck and below the wick. There is nothing there. Just the wick ends resting on the metal deck. Have never seen a coil with a washer in that position.


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

LOL, @drew, the other folk are probably looking at this lot (you and I) and thinking what the heck are these guys talking about?

I am actually laughing out loud while I type this. 

PS: and then @Gizmo casually comes on the scene and posts that he prefers the iClear16 - Love it. I tell you these gadgets can drive one mad. LOL


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> LOL, indeed, spot the difference
> 
> No, none of mine have a silicon washer *above *the deck and below the wick. There is nothing there. Just the wick ends resting on the metal deck. Have never seen a coil with a washer in that position.



None of mine have that either I wonder what thats all about now. Off to google I go.

Oh and would love to hear your thoughts on the iClear 16 when you try one. I think they need to have a best reviewer medal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

LOL - thanks Gazza 

I do intend trying one soon...


----------



## drew (23/2/14)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'm gonna keep fiddling with the protanks coz they just look so damn cool, but as it stands innokin wins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (23/2/14)

None of mine have that washer either. But I have tried the trimming of the silicon gasket and it does make a difference especially for flavour.


----------



## Hein510 (23/2/14)

I've been using my PT2 now for almost a week! Vaped lika biatch the first couple of days and then it started to make less and less vapor and started getting dry vapes with a full tank, changed the coil today and back the vapor was again for about a hour and then I started getting dry burnt tastes running at 3.8V, so I have to vape at like 3.3V - 3.6V, made a duel series coil yesterday coming in at 1.8Ohms and got dry vapes, took some wick out and got gurgles. took it out, stripped it bare and put the old coil back in, the coils that came with it is suppose to be 2.2Ohms


----------



## BhavZ (23/2/14)

try using the original coil and cutting the gasket to make it a washer.

Also if you dont pull hard enough when vaping it doesnt prime the base and results in dry hits.


----------



## Hein510 (23/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> try using the original coil and cutting the gasket to make it a washer.
> 
> Also if you dont pull hard enough when vaping it doesnt prime the base and results in dry hits.


I pull hard! straight to lung vapes! Also take long inhales when doing straight to lung, have to let the button go and press it again so the 10 second limit dont kick in.


----------



## BhavZ (23/2/14)

Man I dont know what to say. My gutt is saying faulty coils but I dont think it is that.. Are you using the long stalk or short stalk coils?

what type of juice are you using in the PT2? High VG or high PG or 50/50?


----------



## Hein510 (23/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Man I dont know what to say. My gutt is saying faulty coils but I dont think it is that.. Are you using the long stalk or short stalk coils?
> 
> what type of juice are you using in the PT2? High VG or high PG or 50/50?


long or short stalk? normal Evod coils from Vape Africa.

using mostly Liqua juice and used some of my last Twisp Tobacco 1 juice in it.

(PS Twisp Tobacco 1 is the best tobacco flav I've had so far)


----------



## BhavZ (23/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> long or short stalk? normal Evod coils from Vape Africa.
> 
> using mostly Liqua juice and used some of my last Twisp Tobacco 1 juice in it.
> 
> (PS Twisp Tobacco 1 is the best tobacco flav I've had so far)



The pics posted by valley vapour are the long stalks and they give a bit more air and I find that I get more dry hits with those than the shorter stalks. They are press fitted so a little wiggle and pull and they come right off then I swap them out for a short stalk but pressing the short stalk into where the long stalk was.. with the short stalk I find I dont get any dry hits.

Have you tried doing a bit of dry pulls when you get a dry hit to try and prime the coil?

It could just be the wicking material that is not soaking up the juice properly.

I also find that the threading is not so smooth, so what i do is when I get to the point where the coil feels like it is tight I give 1 more harder turn and it turns further and then I have no issues.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (23/2/14)

where can I get the short stalks?


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> where can I get the short stalks?



You going to have to look around. Kanger have standardized the long stems so no short stem coil heads are being produced to my knowledge.


----------



## mohamed (23/2/14)

drew said:


> I've been using iClear16's pretty much since I started vaping apart from the couple CE4's that came with the starter kit and was satisfied with the vape but always has this idea in the back of my mind that it's just a clearo and the protanks would blow it out of the water.
> 
> Oh how wrong I was, I got my hands on a protank 2 and mini protank 2 and I found the flavours heavily muted and they kept dry hitting. I tried replacing coils, removing flavour wicks, flipping the silicone gasket and that has seemed to solve the dry hitting but flavour and vapour wise it still doesn't come anywhere close to the iClear16.
> 
> With all the positive protank reviews it makes me wonder. Have I been spoilt with the iClear16 or is there something else going on with the protanks I haven't figured out yet?


Iclear 16 rocks 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/14)

I'm surprised to see disappointment in the PT2 Mini... It was by far the best flavour for me until I got the Nautilus... but it seems I may have to try the iClear 16 just to guide my new vapers who I have recently converted... The thought of yet another one to try and another set of spare coils to buy leaves me stone cold when all I plan to use is the Nautilus from now on.. but I may have to press the buy button tonight again!


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm surprised to see disappointment in the PT2 Mini... It was by far the best flavour for me until I got the Nautilus... but it seems I may have to try the iClear 16 just to guide my new vapers who I have recently converted... The thought of yet another one to try and another set of spare coils to buy leaves me stone cold when all I plan to use is the Nautilus from now on.. but I may have to press the buy button tonight again!



Lol Rob. The 16 really is a good clearo great for beginners no fuss fill her up and go. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Rob, i share your views, but i think i will have to try it. Am looking to find the perfect portable. I am happy with the PT2mini but i have that virus that @Tom spoke about where you remain curious to find out if there is something better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (24/2/14)

Both the bottom coils(PT2/Mini PT) and the top coils(iClear 16) are good, it just depends on what you prefer.
I found the drag on the bottom coils easier, and the 16 a bit tight. but then the 16 gave me better flavour. On looks, when you have a colored juice in the 16, it kinda looks nasty...the PT just looks more sanatary.. 
On rebuilding, bottom coils can be rebuilt, so that is a money saver in the long run. I have not seen anybody being able to rebuild a iclear16 coil..not even youtube has someone..
my 2c

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Good points there @Rex Smit 
I wonder if anyone has rebuilt any other top coil, not just the iclear16


----------



## vaalboy (24/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Rob, i share your views, but i think i will have to try it. Am looking to find the perfect portable. I am happy with the PT2mini but i have that virus that @Tom spoke about where you remain curious to find out if there is something better.



Definitely try the 30b. It has been faultless in my experience to date.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I am happy with the PT2mini but i have that virus that @Tom spoke about where you remain curious to find out if there is something better.



I have that virus real bad... it's a problem and I need help!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Definitely try the 30b. It has been faultless in my experience to date.



Markus you will change your mind when you get your Nautilus! If by some strange phenomenon you don't like the Nautilus I'll swop you my 30B for it!


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Lol Rob, your nautilus is making my virus worse


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Lol Rob, your nautilus is making my virus worse



I can't believe you don't have one yet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Thanks @drew, @Gizmo and @Gazzacpt for causing a spike in the virus... and @Silver1 you just added to the fire... I'll test the iClear 16 tomorrow!


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

LOL, I wish I had more time to properly test all the gear. The problem then for me is that my virus gets worse because I know there are so many things I want to experience. I need like a full week off to just test out several things...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (24/2/14)

@Rex Smit @Silver1 I rebuilt an iClear16 with cotton. Maybe I should make a video 
EDIT: Oh wait! Just remembered I didn't actually rebuild the coil, just re-wicked.

@Rob Fisher You really have been bitten hard by the vaping bug!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (24/2/14)

U almost had me going there for a few seconds. ..until I opened the thread and saw the edit....you were very close to being my hero

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## drew (24/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> U almost had me going there for a few seconds. ..until I opened the thread and saw the edit....you were very close to being my hero
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


Challenge accepted


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

I'm not sure WHAT you guys are vaping but I don't know how anyone can even consider the iClear 16 as anything but a load of kak! Maybe the issue was I tried an new juice in it from eciggies (Almond Flavour and that is the worst juice ever... that was R65 down the drain!)... OK so let's empty that juice and fill it up with a menthol juice I do enjoy... first issue is it's a really hard suck to get the vapour going and the taste isn't even close to the PT2 Mini and about eight million miles away from the Nautilus.

Thank the Pope I only ordered one... this one is going into the bush now... I can only imagine I have a dud because this clearomiser is simply the worst I have tried.

I'm so glad I got a syringe with the blunt needle so I can suck the juice out before throwing it over the fence! 

That was the bad news... the good news is my 2nd Nautilus arrived today and that will be filled with a sweet VM Juice shortly (Probably Pineapple) and go onto my MVP... and my 4th PT2 Mini also arrived which will probably be filled with VM Candyfloss on my new green eGo-C Twist...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

Lol u are a funny man

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

I purchased the iclear 16 and share your sentiments.

I enjoy VM mystery juice b and I had used it in my mPT2 and man what an awesome juice. Tried it in my iclear 16s and well, the flavours are heavily muted and tends to tickle my throat which is an experience I have never had with any of my other tanks, including the standard top coil tanks you get with starter kits. I dont like the tickle. The vapour is hot not warm and comforting. 

The build quality is cheap and flimsy, I got a blue one cause it was the only colour that was left and well no matter what juice you through in (other than a clear juice) the tank looks yucky like there is mud in the tank.

Personally I would say stay away from the iclear 16.


----------



## Gizmo (25/2/14)

Each to their own with vaping. I for one prefer over a protank.. Its amazing how peoples views differ


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Personally I would say stay away from the iclear 16.



Thanks @BhavZ I thought I was losing my mind there... I have had your message and an agree from another expert... so we are all agreed... the iClear 16 sucks noogies!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## drew (25/2/14)

Wow! Can't believe what I'm hearing, we've had exactly the opposite experience.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Each to their own with vaping. I for one prefer over a protank.. Its amazing how peoples views differ



Yip there is no doubt this is all subjective for sure... but Giz you have to try the Nautilus! If you enjoy sucking hard like on the iClear 16 you can set it hard and if you want a really soft suck like the 30B you can open her up!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

drew said:


> Wow! Can't believe what I'm hearing, we've had exactly the opposite experience.



Are you saying to like the iClear 16 as well @drew?


----------



## drew (25/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you saying to like the iClear 16 as well @drew?


I would say so, seeing as I started this thread


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

drew said:


> I would say so, seeing as I started this thread



 Ahhhh so it's all your fault!


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

To date, the best affordable, beginner, mass produced, tank I have had the pleasure of trying is the mPT2, second would be the rev tank mini from VapeMOB (has a similar build to the mPT2).

Flavour is good, vapour is good, throat hit is good. It is easy to clean and easy to fill. It has a "glass" tank, solid build and looks gorgeous on any ego style battery.

The "glass" is replaceable in case of an accident and new bases can be purchased for it as well. The well design of where the coil sits prevents dry hits and to date (touch wood) I have not had any gurgling or flooding.

I have tested the mPT2 with both short post and long post coils as well as ohms of 1.8, 2.2 and 2.5 on an ego vv battery and it runs like a dream with all 3 of them, preference being the only deciding factor as to what coil to use and what post to use.

The drip tip sits securely and is snug. I like that the chimney is mounted to the head of the tank which means less parts can go missing during cleaning etc.

Again things like this are all personal preference and subjective but honestly to all beginners if you want an affordable setup that will give you pleasure when vaping go with the mPT2.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> To date, the best affordable, beginner, mass produced, tank I have had the pleasure of trying is the mPT2



I agree 100% @BhavZ! In the short time I have been playing with these new toys I have converted 4 Stinkies to Vapers and everyone of them are on the mPT2 with an eGo-C Twist! They are all over the moon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (25/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh so it's all your fault!


LOL! Sorry it didn't work out for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (25/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't believe you don't have one yet!


This makes me wanna get one! 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> This makes me wanna get one!



The problem is once you have one you will need more because you won't wanna use anything else.


----------



## drew (25/2/14)

Something positive has come from this thread! My dad is a relatively new vaper and has been complaining that it's been making him cough, I tried changing coils, flavours, pg/vg ratios and nothing helped but didn't click that it could be the clearo until @BhavZ mentioned the tickle in the throat he gets (something I've never noticed) Gave my dad the Mini PT2, loves it, problem solved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

drew said:


> Gave my dad the Mini PT2, loves it, problem solved



mPT2 rocks!


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/2/14)

Lol weird they on special at MOB and I got one today just because. I still like it. Popped round to buddy of mine and his tanks coil tanked so I gave it to him because I really have enough stuff lying and he is happy with it. And he scored a free tank of juice. I still say its a fantastic clearo, even though I do prefer the cooler vape and airy draw of a BCC.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (25/2/14)

Just checked a Indoor Smoker vid on Kanger Aerotank (Protank 3 with air control) vs the Nautilus and I think I'll have to go with Rob on this one, want to need a Nautilus!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (25/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> I have tested the mPT2 with both short post and long post coils as well as ohms of 1.8, 2.2 and 2.5 on an ego vv battery and it runs like a dream with all 3 of them, preference being the only deciding factor as to what coil to use and what post to use.


I'm also running that setup with a 2.2Ohms coil, what voltage do you vape it at? cause when I get to 4V its just a burnt taste I get out of it!


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

the only problem i see with the Nautilis is the cost of the coils...if its anything like my Maxi BDCC(also from Asprire) it is a b!thc to rebuild those...but it is an awesome vape. could only imagine the vape on the Nautilis...
But all this talk of the PT. i am thinking i should get me a mPT2 and maybe somme a PT2 aswell...damn you Rob....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> the only problem i see with the Nautilis is the cost of the coils...if its anything like my Maxi BDCC(also from Asprire) it is a b!thc to rebuild those...but it is an awesome vape. could only imagine the vape on the Nautilis...
> But all this talk of the PT. i am thinking i should get me a mPT2 and maybe somme a PT2 aswell...damn you Rob....



You really want a Nautilus rather Rex!  The cost of the coils are so worth the Vape...

I sat in the smoking section of the Casino tonight (it stinks but my favorite machine is in the smoking section) and I fired my SVD/Nautilus/VM Menthol Ice in a big way... got lots of strange looks but no one asked what the hell I was doing sucking on a light sabre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

Vaping is bankrupting me...just spent R1000 on vape stuff this week...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> I'm also running that setup with a 2.2Ohms coil, what voltage do you vape it at? cause when I get to 4V its just a burnt taste I get out of it!



On an ego vv I run a 2.2ohm at 3.8V



Rex Smit said:


> the only problem i see with the Nautilis is the cost of the coils...if its anything like my Maxi BDCC(also from Asprire) it is a b!thc to rebuild those...but it is an awesome vape. could only imagine the vape on the Nautilis...
> But all this talk of the PT. i am thinking i should get me a mPT2 and maybe somme a PT2 aswell...damn you Rob....



I would not look at the big PT tanks as I find them way to airy for my liking. the mini range imo is by far the better of the lot (mind you I have not tried the PT3 yet and I know RipTrippers had a gripe with it as well). The mPT2 from eciggies is R180 and well worth it. The benefit is that it uses the standard evod coils so the cost of coils are a lot cheaper than other tanks.



Rex Smit said:


> Vaping is bankrupting me...just spent R1000 on vape stuff this week...



One can go a bit overboard at times but I put it down to opportunity cost. Would I rather spend the cash that I have on Vape Gear or take the risk of cancer from those cancer sticks we all used to suck on. Plus Vape Gear is an investment in the most part, most of the consumables are inexpensive and the real expensive part of vaping, i.e. gear (SVD, REO, etc) are not gone to waste as I am sure we would keep those devices for a long time.


----------



## Silver (26/2/14)

Great thread indeed.

I think it boils down to the type of vape you get from a top coil vs a bottom coil and which vape you prefer.

Nothing like trying and seeing what works for you. Means we have to buy more gear 

This is all so subjective

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (26/2/14)

@Rob Fisher ... found this.. min order is 20 x 5pack...should be enough for more than a year..

http://www.dhgate.com/product/aspir...ire-nautilus/181362887.html#s1-6-1|4011752516


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> @Rob Fisher ... found this.. min order is 20 x 5pack...should be enough for more than a year..
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/product/aspir...ire-nautilus/181362887.html#s1-6-1|4011752516



Hehehehe... thanks Rex! That should keep me happy till the Nautilus version 2 comes out!


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Just checked a Indoor Smoker vid on Kanger Aerotank (Protank 3 with air control) vs the Nautilus and I think I'll have to go with Rob on this one, want to need a Nautilus!!


Can you post the link please, @Hein510. I have the Kanger Aerotank and am very satisfied. Saw both in real life at our Cape Vape Meet, but the Nautilus was just too big and top heavy of a beast for me and more expensive to maintain. The Aerotank is just a much better/elegant fit on most devices. But I am always one for a better vape!


----------



## Hein510 (26/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Can you post the link please, @Hein510. I have the Kanger Aerotank and am very satisfied. Saw both in real life at our Cape Vape Meet, but the Nautilus was just too big and top heavy of a beast for me and more expensive to maintain. The Aerotank is just a much better/elegant fit on most devices. But I am always one for a better vape!


Here it is! Love this guy and of course RIP! Other guys I don't really watch unless its something they have not reviewed or tested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Here it is! Love this guy and of course RIP! Other guys I don't really watch unless its something they have not reviewed or tested.



Thanks @Hein510. That is a very good review. My Kanger Aerotank does not gurgle or flood, maybe just lucky. The Nautilus looks like a winner though. Agree with the reviewer - they need to make a Mini Nautilus. And I must say it is probably only on the iTaste 134 that the Nautilus will not look top heavy, but please do not tell @Rob Fisher.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Agree with the reviewer - they need to make a Mini Nautilus. And I must say it is probably only on the iTaste 134 that the Nautilus will not look top heavy, but please do not tell @Rob Fisher.



A mini Nautilus would be something else! Much more than a need to have!

And as soon as the iTaste 134 Mini is available I'm having it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/14)

Guys , i started with clearo 's , they are rebuildable , i did plenty of rebuilds on them .

??

actually found that rebuild made some of them better and some not !!

for starters they are brilliant , some people need lessons tho , but when it comes down to it , each to his / her own .


----------



## Rex Smit (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehehe... thanks Rex! That should keep me happy till the Nautilus version 2 comes out!


Received my Maxi BDCC coils today..so correcting my previous statement..that link is for 1 coils, and not a 5 pack...misleading product info a bit...


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

Might have missed in the thread, but has anyone tried the Unitank Mini bcc?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

